# Poopy bum



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Now I know no one is perfect. That includes cats (as much as they hate to admit it). I was just wondering if there was a good way of cleaning off the brown stuck on stuff on the kitty bum. He tends to like to walk on my desk and it's inevitable that I get a bum in my face and it wouldn't be so bad if there wasn't still poop there. So...wash cloth? Encourage him to lick and clean there more? I should clearify it's not in the fur, just around the bum itself.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

i have used some of those moist kitty wipes on occasion. my boy cat Mr Higgins, is also very proned to butt-faceing me. LOL. 

I had wondered if it was just a kitten thing, but neither of my cats seem to be that great about cleaning thier bootys. They both have a little crusty stuff around thier butts, and they dont seem to be getting better about it as they get older. i dunno, they are only 8 months right now, but they are nearly fulll grown i would imagine.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy's a card-carrying member of the poopy bum club. We've 'helped him' by having my husband clench him in one hand and swipe his bum with a wet paper towel while he's up on the kitchen counter, and that seems to do the trick. The only problem was the first time, when the piece he pulled off was missing. "Oh great," he said, "It'll probably end up in my next sandwich."


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

You can certainly use baby wipes, etc. But I would ask myself why this is happening in the first place, as it's not normal. What are you feeding him?


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Evo dry, occasionally some wet. His poops aren't always solid. Sometimes they are but when they're not I'm guessing that's when he gets the 'cling ons'.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, we don't recommend dry food here. I would switch him 100% to canned and see if that helps. Also get a fecal exam done to rule out internal parasites (even if that was done recently). 

If the problem persists, either try some other grain-free canned foods (Wellness CORE, for instance, or different flavors of canned EVO (the 95% meat forumlae ONLY), or consider switching him to raw (see raw feeding forum for help with that). Many cats exhibit IBD symptoms (including diarrhea, unformed stools, smelly stools, etc.) on commercial food and clear up entirely when they are put on a species-appropriate diet. But I would not accept this as a normal state -- it is not. Normal, healthy cats fed species-appropriate diets poop once a day and their poops are firm, fully-formed, and almost completely odorless.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

my kitty has crusty butt. i wouldnt exactly call them dingle berries. theres not that much volume, just a little bit of crust....eeeew.

anyways, he had a fecal exam, nothing there. But i know hes very sensitive to food. We previously had a horrible deathpoo runny problem with him before i learned a couple of key things about cat food.

now hes on some food thats organic, with no wheat, soy, any type of "by product", corn, and a bunch of other stuff i cant remmeber. that fixed his death poo issues.....but its still a dry food. We are considering switching to wet food.

well, truth be told, im not 'considerding' im completely decided. But my wife isnt the one whos spends all the time researching kitty-cat health....so i have to provide her some info so she understands why. She still thinks the wet food makes the kitties stinkier, and fatter. not to mention its more expensive, but i dont care about that, i care that they live a long time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of cats get a "potty patch" shaved around their bum, including Cinderella and Cleo. It really helps, no matter what the cause is.


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah it's just crusty dried poop, no danglies and clumps or whatever. It doesn't even smell. Just thought there might be a way to encourage him to really get in there. Taking a wet cloth to the area would probably help as long as it's soft enough and doesn't irritate


----------

